# Ventiladores bastante raros



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2013)

Ventiladores raros 







http://www.mayoristailuminacion.com...-ventiladores-de-techo-modelo-brewmaster.html







http://www.mayoristailuminacion.com...de-ventiladores-de-techo-modelo-palisade.html






http://www.mayoristailuminacion.com...s-de-ventiladores-de-techo-modelo-punkah.html






http://www.mayoristailuminacion.com...-color-niquel-mate-modelo-extraordinaire.html

*



*

http://www.enchufix.com/ventilador-techo-luz-hawai-color-oro-envejecido-faro.html







http://www.rinconclasico.es/product.php?id_product=13







http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=v...&tbnw=142&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:87,s:300,i:265






http://www.wunderkammershop.de/es/es-Vintage-Ventilador-Braun.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2013)

este esta buenisimo,es un abanicador eléctrico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2013)

Y el tercero parece los abanicos de los egipcios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

*Ventilador "La Cinta": *“La Cinta”es una nueva generación de ventiladores de techo, cuyo innovador diseño le hace único. Su hoja continua se basa en la geometría tridimensional de un bucle helicoidal, lo que le confiere estabilidad y facilita el flujo de aire de una forma más simple y también, más eficiente.
Considerando que un ventilador de techo convencional dispersa el aire en una columna justamente por debajo de las hojas, este ventilador hace que el aire que se disemine por toda la habitación en forma de vórtice. La geometría helicoidal también canaliza el aire hacia abajo con mayor intensidad que la de los ventiladores habituales.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.ventiladores.com/images/slide1.jpg
> 
> http://www.ventiladores.com/images/slide5.jpg
> 
> ...



El tercero de los de arriba, parece inspirado en *Leonardo*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

Ventilador a gas ?  My God 


























Todo ésto último vino porque tengo un ventilador* idéntico* a éste , de los antiguos de bar , y también me faltan las paletas completas  y estaba gugliando ventiladores antiguos  :


----------

